# Don't have bld ? use this ....



## Crazycubemom (Nov 27, 2009)

http://api.ning.com/files/1oATW-hm0Ay0bH66wd-*x2yQyCWWFclWGUHnF9Ppod1DuKEu6JzoYqMcj7D5TRMwMYTNwMrbXdwh3SiYUx7UaIYzu51oPNJz/CA350197.JPG


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol. They sure do like Ubuntu


----------



## Muesli (Nov 27, 2009)

:fp


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 27, 2009)

IDK, i might have a little bit of trouble concentrating wth that


----------



## Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I will buy 16 WCA buckets for the next world championship, saves the judges to use the paper 

Any requirements for the color?


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 27, 2009)

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ton said:


> Well I will buy 16 WCA buckets for the next world championship, saves the judges to use the paper
> 
> Any requirements for the color?


Pink. Can we please make this official? I'd seriously bring a pink bucket to my next competition if possible. 
Makes for good videos!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 27, 2009)

Straight up stylin'!


----------



## Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Well I will buy 16 WCA buckets for the next world championship, saves the judges to use the paper
> ...



cool, do we need the handle? to save money I guess we can use buckets without handle

I found some other source, do we need a round bucket?
http://www.nextag.com/pink-bucket/search-html


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ton said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...


As long as it's opaque, pink, and able to fit on someone's head with suffocating them, I think it's good.

Like this, but larger


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



  Please, no, NO! NOT DORA! I'd give ANYTHING not to see Dora in a cubing competition. (Actually anywhere)

TV Show:

Dora: Will you help us save the tiger?......
Me thinks: Of course not.
Dora: Great!

And the intro song... I hate this show so bad!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dora the Explorer is the man. Don't think about it too hard.


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, the judges might still need to use paper... Just hold the cube closer to you and you might be able to see. Or tilt your head back.

Also, it would have to be called bucket fold cubing. BKT for short?


----------



## iwayful (Nov 28, 2009)

another Darth Vader from Indonesia???

w0w now he can do blindfolded


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2009)

This is a great idea and I look forward to seeing it in action at my next WCA competition. Buckets aren't just good for BLD, either - you can also use them to store cubes in between rounds or while traveling to and from the competition! It would be very helpful to have them around.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow! These buckets.... are ingenious!


----------



## idpapro (Nov 28, 2009)

Ton said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...



sorry ton, but it seems that these buckets are somewhat transparent


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 28, 2009)

Fail. But succeeding. I'd say the buckets should be black, cause it shouldn't be see through. Believe me, I have white buckets that look like giant foggy glasses


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 28, 2009)

idpapro said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


BLD's just got easier!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 28, 2009)

This guy had tried it earlier


----------



## Rikane (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like buckets with expressions/faces printed on them


----------

